
UrbanKisaan – Vertical Farming Company in India (YC W20) - jseliger
https://medium.com/@urbankisaanfarms/urbankisaan-a-vertical-farming-company-in-india-a231ee5a0edb
======
jelliclesfarm
How do you maintain uninterrupted power?

Why vertical farming in India when the weather is conducive to intensive
covered hoophouse farming year round?

What is being grown? Lettuce is not an Indian staple and is neither calorie
intensive or nutrient intensive. What other vegetables or herbs can they grow
vertically?

